# Royal Marines In Daring Amphibious Raid In Somalia



## Crusader74 (Oct 31, 2011)

The commandos carried out a dramatic amphibious landing using Viking armoured vehicles launched from landing craft, according to the Daily Mail. 

 Heavily-armed personnel from 539 Assault Squadron pushed deep inland through the lawless zone to seize the influential clan chief. 

 He was taken off for talks with MI6 and Foreign Offfice officials aboard a Royal Navy support ship ancored off the coast, centring on issues such as terrror training camps and the seizing of hostages.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...n-Somalia.html


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope they milk him for all the intel he's good for and then dump his body at sea.

Nicely done, Marines!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2011)

Daring because the Pols finally had enough balls to OK the mission.
That said, nice job by a well trained and led force.
The  other clan chiefs just learned a lesson about going to Kenya and kidnapping people.
We should either quarantine Somalia or just invade and wipe out the militias.


----------



## Boon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well the world needs to do something about them.  Groups like al-Shabaab rake in over $50 million/year from the Somali ports alone.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good job Marines.


----------



## QC (Oct 31, 2011)

Eh, bar gum, bloody good show.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 31, 2011)

Great Job Marines. If it doesn't spoil OPSEC who gets him when you are done? That is if there is anything left.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2011)

"Taken off for talks," lol, what they can't say "interrogation" in Ireland?  ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 1, 2011)

Ireland?


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Ireland?



It's a waterlogged bog west of the whinging poms.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> It's a waterlogged bog west of the whinging poms.



It's part of the UK isn't it?


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> It's part of the UK isn't it?



I heard they just use it to dump trash now.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> I heard they just use it to dump trash now.



And the dregs of society.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2011)

Ain't no bashing like Commonwealth bashing because the Commonwealth bashing won't stop.


----------



## JBS (Nov 2, 2011)

One of the things I love about the U.K. is their willingness to use overwhelming force to get their men- friend or foe. If it's their own men, they will roll a tank column down your main street and ram the prison front door down in broad daylight at high noon. If it's a tribal chief in the asscrack of Coastal Africa, they will launch a battalion sized full amphibious assault and take him at the point of a bayonet. What's not to love about that?

Every once in a great while, the politicians stand aside long enough for the glory of Britain to shine once again.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 2, 2011)

The problem is it sometimes takes a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong arse time to get to that point.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 2, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> It's part of the UK isn't it?



We had a bit of a rebellion in the early 1900's that pretty much put that idea to bed.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 2, 2011)

Poccington said:


> We had a bit of a rebellion in the early 1900's that pretty much put that idea to bed.



Didn't finish the job though, did you? Like every bloody Irish labourer I've ever met


----------



## Poccington (Nov 2, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Didn't finish the job though, did you? Like every bloody Irish labourer I've ever met



We got what we wanted. Anywhere with a Unionist majority doesn't appeal to us.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 2, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Didn't finish the job though, did you? Like every bloody Irish labourer I've ever met


 
If you bothered your "ring" to come out of the shire and live in proper housing, yee wouldn't need us Irish to build yer houses! eh frodo?


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 2, 2011)

pardus said:


> I heard they just use it to dump trash now.



That's why they have the commonwealth for..dumping convicts oh sorry, rubbish.


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2011)

Irish said:


> That's why they have the commonwealth for..dumping convicts oh sorry, rubbish.



Can't argue with that! Bunch of dirty, under armed, criminal, Echidna molesters the lot of them.


----------



## QC (Nov 2, 2011)

We have four in the Top 10.  
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_most_livable_cities
Crisis? What crisis. Crime pays.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 3, 2011)

Irish said:


> If you bothered your "ring" to come out of the shire and live in proper housing, yee wouldn't need us Irish to build yer houses! eh frodo?



FML, all I had in reply was calling you Seamus


----------



## Headshot (Nov 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Daring because the Pols finally had enough balls to OK the mission.
> That said, nice job by a well trained and led force.
> The other clan chiefs just learned a lesson about going to Kenya and kidnapping people.
> *We should either quarantine Somalia or just invade and wipe out the militias.*



We'll get to that as soon as we secure our own border and deal with Mexico, won't be long.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 5, 2011)

JBS said:


> One of the things I love about the U.K. is their willingness to use overwhelming force to get their men- friend or foe. If it's their own men, they will roll a tank column down your main street and ram the prison front door down in broad daylight at high noon. If it's a tribal chief in the asscrack of Coastal Africa, they will launch a battalion sized full amphibious assault and take him at the point of a bayonet. What's not to love about that?
> 
> Every once in a great while, the politicians stand aside long enough for the glory of Britain to shine once again.



They only do so when it's politically suitable. Not so long ago in Iraq, even the SAS was left hanging in a time of great need.


----------

